# Allan's It's Lithiated



## JKL (Dec 3, 2019)

Allan's Beverages is a beverage company out of Montreal started in 1882 and operated until the 1970s.  I have an opportuity to pick up a case of 24 of these bottles in the original crate.  Bottle is reg'd as 1939.  Can anyone tell me if this is actually a soda bottle.  I assume it is because 7-Up was once called a lithiated beverage but want to make sure before forking over some cash.


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2019)

found a picture of a slightly different Allan's beverages bottle from montreal , it was definitely a soda bottler . 



I haven't seen the bottle in your picture before though , there was soda bottles in that shape in that time period being used in Canada . it pretty much has to be a soda bottle , couldn't see what else it could be


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 4, 2019)

Very cool. I have been slowly listing soda's with lithia in them and will add this one to the list.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 4, 2019)

Definitely soda. That's about the era when they were putting lithium in them, which I still find astounding!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 4, 2019)

Interesting, I've never seen that particular Allan's before.  It looks like quite an early ACL.


----------



## JKL (Dec 5, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the information.  I told the gent I would buy them from him.  I will pay his price of $100 for case and 24 bottles after an inspection.  
I will post a picture once I pick them up
I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## JKL (Dec 6, 2019)

I picked up the bottles yesterday.
Case is beautiful and assume it's from around the 1939 mark, same as the bottles.
The case has 24 bottles.  23 are the same and have "It's lithiated" on the barrel of the bottle.  One has Allan's on the neck but no "It's Lithiated"
This is a nice find.  It came from a picker's private collection.  
I assume the case is worth about $50 which means I paid $2 per bottle.  Pretty happy with that.

I have looked into Litiated beverages since seeing these and can't believe this stuff was an ingredient in soda.  In current times Lithium is a drug used to treat Depression, Bi Polar and those suffering with suicidal thoughts.  Other sites said that Lithium Citrate is a mind altering drug.  Amazing how close these early beverages were to pharma.  Incredible!


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2019)

its interesting to see whats out there I recall being at an antique store once showing the owner a bottle and him telling me someone could walk in with an entire case of the bottle , guess you never know , someone could have an entire case lying around of a certain bottle .

although much less common to find an entire case of an unusual bottle than it is to only find 1


----------



## jimlahman (Feb 19, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> Very cool. I have been slowly listing soda's with lithia in them and will add this one to the list.



I'd love to get a copy of the list. It would save time on the one I'm compiling.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 19, 2020)

Cool stuff!.... yes it's crazy how many sodas had Lithium citrate in them, 7up being one of the big names with it.
So that one bottle you show with the base has a letter D= July/August ...I can't read the number though.


----------



## JKL (Feb 19, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Cool stuff!.... yes it's crazy how many sodas had Lithium citrate in them, 7up being one of the big names with it.
> So that one bottle you show with the base has a letter D= July/August ...I can't read the number though.


The number is 9.  Every bottle has that.  my assumption was 1939.
I didn't know that D was July/August.  Thanks for that.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 19, 2020)

jimlahman said:


> I'd love to get a copy of the list. It would save time on the one I'm compiling.



I will try to get my list together soon. Thanx!


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 19, 2020)

iggy, Jim
I thought I would share my bottles that are marked "lithiated". Maybe you already have these on your lists? I'll give the dates as well.



Gargers is 1951, Tip Top's White Cap is 1937 and Silver Seal is 1941



Breimeyer on left is 1937 and the one on the right is 1946

 

Town Crier is 1939 and Crystal Water is 1944


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 20, 2020)

JKL said:


> The number is 9.  Every bottle has that.  my assumption was 1939.
> I didn't know that D was July/August.  Thanks for that.


There are no known 1939 'letter code' bottles so that  bottle would be 1949. All the late 30's bottles used a number prefix up to and including 1940 on some Dominion glass bottles, my earliest is 1938. 1=January, 2=February, and so on. Apparently on some Coke bottles with the number code the years go as low as 1932, I've not seen this for myself in person but seen online photos.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 20, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> iggy, Jim
> I thought I would share my bottles that are marked "lithiated". Maybe you already have these on your lists? I'll give the dates as well.
> 
> View attachment 202722
> ...


 
Wow! My list falls real short. I have never seen these ones before. Very nice.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Here is a few more lithiated sodas. I know i have more in storage. B-1 was lithiated. Well here are the ones i have out of storage... I like the cheer-up for hospital,home or general use.


----------



## Eric (Feb 24, 2020)

Killer buy... Love the odd, little brands.. you did good.


----------



## JKL (Feb 25, 2020)

Eric said:


> Killer buy... Love the odd, little brands.. you did good.


Thanks!  I like finding the small town bottlers bottles.  May not always be the most valuable or collectible on a mass scale but each has a story.  Designs and ACLs are usually pretty cool too.  I don't shy away from buying a full case or 6 pk if I see them.  I don't mind quart bottles either.   I guess they all make me happy!


----------



## Eric (Feb 25, 2020)

full crate of a small brand... gotta get it... that's a great display piece for a collection. Little piece of history that time has forgotten.


----------

